# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Вопросы по Васту

## Smolin

Здравствуйте! Хочу задать несколько вопросов, которые возникли у меня при изучении ваших с сайта и других материалов по Васту-шастре.

0) http://www.ruzov.ru/catalog2.aspx?mid=1&id=43 - картинка расположения Васту не такая, как в лекции у Враджендра Кумар дас и других источниках.

1) http://www.ruzov.ru/article.aspx?mid=1&id=189&rid=43 - про туалет. "Лучшее расположение на СЗ, возможны - запад, север, юго-востоке, юг. Туалет должен располагаться за пределами главного здания. Туалет в доме не должен находиться в самом центе здание, а также на северо-востоке, юго-западе."
http://www.ruzov.ru/article.aspx?mid=1&id=199&rid=43 "ЮГО-ЗАПАД. Составляет угол между югом и западом. Главный - Найрути. Здесь не должны быть санузел, туалеты и ванные, колодцы т.к. это может принести вред человеку."
Вопрос: у Тушкина сведения, что лучшее расположение туалета на ЮЗ. Как бы мне соединить воедино для себя эти рекомендации?
Здесь я попытался задать свои вопросы ему http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...0923#post50923

2) В брошюре (Васту // Пер. с англ. - 2-е изд. - М.: Философская Книга, 2010. - 192 с.) совмещенные ванные и туалеты рекомендуется на СЗ или ЮЗ. Отдельный туалет - З, Ю или СЗ. И направление унитаза в брошюре рекомендуется лицом не к солнцу, т.е. не следует поворачиваться на нем к В или З. У вас на сайте унитаз должен быть обращен к С или В. Какие у вас данные по направлению?

3) Там же на сайте написано, что "СВ – соединение Куверы и Индры." Но в классической схема Парамасайика, указывающей божества, удерживающие Ваступурушу на земле (АНО «ДАЛЬНЕВОСТОЧНЫЙ ЦЕНТР ВОСТОКОВЕДЕНИЯ»), Индра находится на ЮЗ, а Куверы нет вообще. Тоже вопрос для меня.

4) В вышеупомянутой брошюре голову во время сна рекомендуют на З или Ю для того, чтобы, вставая утром, мы смотрели на В или С. Оказывается, имеет значение, куда мы смотрим, когда просыпаемся? И вообще по направлению головы во время сна. Все-таки для духовного роста на Восток?

5) С Вайу понятно - вход в дом на СЗ. Все та же брошюра рекомендует большую часть дверей и окон располагать на В и С стороны. Т.е. упор явно не на Вайу. На сайте у вас тоже про связь Вайу и входной двери нет ничего. Есть это: "Стхапатъя Веда особо подчеркивает, что вход в дом должен располагаться с восточной стороны, потому что именно на восходе энергия солнца наиболее мощна и благотворна для жизни." (http://www.ruzov.ru/article.aspx?mid=1&id=199&rid=43)

6) Еще вопрос по направлению, куда сидеть во время умственной работы, учебы. На В, СВ, С, как рекомендуют в брошюре, или на запад, как направление интеллектуальной деятельности (по лекции Враджендра Кумар прабху).

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Если вас интересует наука васту, то следует принять определенную школу васту и выучиться у учителей этой школы по учебникам, которые они рекомендуют. Школы отличаются между собой наставлениями. Это вполне нормально. Поэтому не стоит разбирать противоречия, надо принять конкретную школу и в ней обучаться.

----------

